# Oliver: "Fall'N More 3"



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice shot. Oliver fits right in with the fall colors.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

A few more shots.

#1










#2










#3


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

As usual - super nice dog and photos


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

He has the best smile! And a beautiful coat. Very pretty photos.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The Fall colors just enhance his beauty...beautiful compositions! And that endearing smile of his is priceless.

Pete


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Always enjoy your images Graham. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Blending in nicely. Great photos!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Graham - I imagine you must have many many pictures display at home or hang on the walls...

On the second thought - you can also generate many postcards or christmas cards... I think many people may be your clients. LOL  

Thanks!
Graham's fan
love never dies


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Oliver is such a beautiful golden, WOW!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

AMAZING photos! I'm so jealous. What camera/lens are you using?


----------

